# Militär-Trails Dolomiten



## Funrider68 (1. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
in der aktuellen "bike" ist ein klasse Bericht über eine 3-Tages-Tour auf 
alten Militär-Trails in den Dolomiten.
Hat jemand dafür GPS-Daten oder weiss wo man diese bekommen kann?
Besten DAnk im voraus,
Funrider


----------



## cybal (1. März 2008)

hallo,
ich bin teile davon schon abgefahren (v.a. die forcella ambrizzola ist supergeil), mich würde deshalbe eine 2-tagesvariante interessieren. möchte z.b. die fixetappen cortina und alleghe drinnen haben, und dann am 2. tag nach cortina zurückkehren..
hat da jemand tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upndown (1. März 2008)

Funrider68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> in der aktuellen "bike" ist ein klasse Bericht über eine 3-Tages-Tour auf
> alten Militär-Trails in den Dolomiten.
> Hat jemand dafür GPS-Daten oder weiss wo man diese bekommen kann?
> ...



gug mal auf http://www.gps-tour.info
oder beim Stanciu für "Kost ne Kleinigekeit": http://www.bike-gps.com. Diese sind dann aber erstklassig aufbereitet, da gibt es keine "falschen Wege".


----------



## Funrider68 (2. März 2008)

... danke für die Info's. die seiten sind mir auch bekannt. aber vielleicht
hat ja trotzdem jemand die gps daten von dem bike touren-vorschlag.


----------



## mountainbike (2. März 2008)

für mich ist die drei tagestour auch sehr interessant, möchte sie aber im juni oder juli gern auf  4 oder 5 tage verlängern!

wenn es geht 

wenn mir jemand hilft wäre super


----------



## dede (3. März 2008)

Sowohl eine Rückkehr nach Cortina (entweder via Giaupaß, Forcella Averau oder aber Mt. Pelmo/Rifugio Venezia) als auch eine in vielerlei Arten gestaltbare Verlängerung sind möglich.... Einfach hier im Forum suchen, da gibt's massenweise Vorschläge dazu !!!!


----------



## mountainbike (3. März 2008)

dank dir dede - hast mi ja schonmal super tips gegeben 

falls ich noch ne frage hab, meld ich mich halt mal 

wäre lieb

lg bergpeter


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. März 2008)

Ich hab´ jetzt den 1/2 nachmittag rumgesucht, aber keine Seite gefunden, auf der die Öffnungszeiten der ital. Hütten stehen. Ich hatte sowas schon mal, aber irgendwie finde ich diese Seite nicht mehr. Machen die Bindelweghütte und das Refugio Croda da Lago an Pfingsten schon auf? Hat evt. jemand einen Link für mich?


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2008)

croda da lago

Schwindelweghütte


GPS Daten für die Dolos Dolomiten 2003,  Ronda Dolomiti


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. März 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> croda da lago
> 
> Schwindelweghütte
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir vielmals! Leider habe ich da nix gefunden, wann die aufmachen oder ob sie überhaupt zuhaben. Denke, ich werde einfach mal eine email hinschreiben, dann hab ich´s wenigstens aus 1. Hand. Wobei Bindelweghütte auf 2400m, das könnte Pfingsten schon recht knapp werden mit dem Schnee!


----------



## mountainbike (4. März 2008)

am beginn des bindelwegs ist auch die rifugio-fredarola. da haben wir schon übernachtet. günstig, nette leute - und gutes essen 

wir haben da 2006 während des WM-Finales übernachtet, da war bei den italienern was los, haben gleich ne runde prosecco springen lassen 

bergpeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobybo (4. März 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wobei Bindelweghütte auf 2400m, das könnte Pfingsten schon recht knapp werden mit dem Schnee!



Die Preise sind auf der HP von Juni - September angegeben. Auf dieser Seite sind Öffnungszeiten vom 20. Juni - 20. September (und evtl. länger) angegeben. Das sieht für Pfingsten also schlecht aus.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (4. März 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab´ jetzt den 1/2 nachmittag rumgesucht, aber keine Seite gefunden, auf der die Öffnungszeiten der ital. Hütten stehen. Ich hatte sowas schon mal, aber irgendwie finde ich diese Seite nicht mehr. Machen die Bindelweghütte und das Refugio Croda da Lago an Pfingsten schon auf? Hat evt. jemand einen Link für mich?



Hallo Pfadfinderin,

versuche es einmal hiermit: www.enrosadira.it/rifugi

       Gruß

         Michael


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. März 2008)

Danke euch beiden, aber das habe ich befürchtet. Na gut, im Tal werden sie ja auch Betten haben. Aber wahrscheinlich kann ich das so früh im Jahr sowieso knicken, da gehen die Leute ja noch Skitouren in der Höhe.


----------



## fatz (4. März 2008)

dann musst halt dritteltouren machen: 1/3 mitm bike, 1/3 zu fuss, 1/3 mit schi


----------



## Funrider68 (8. März 2008)

... danke allen für die vielen Tipps!!!!

funrider


----------



## maxpowers (27. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

moechte die Frage von oben nochmal aufgreifen, wollen am WE die Runde wie in der Bike vorgeschlagen fahren. Ist die zwischenzeitlich jemand so gefahren und/oder hat jemand den oder die Gps tracks dazu? Waer mir eine grosse Hilfe, merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxpowers (28. August 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

moechte die Frage von oben nochmal aufgreifen, wollen am WE die Runde wie in der Bike vorgeschlagen fahren. Ist die zwischenzeitlich jemand so gefahren und/oder hat jemand den oder die Gps tracks dazu? Waer mir eine grosse Hilfe, merci!


----------



## Bike2Itraly (17. Januar 2009)

hallo suche auch diese Tracks von der Bikezeitschrift
Militärtrail Teil1 Dolomitenrunde
Hast Du etwas gefunden ?
Könntest mir bitte den Track senden
Danke


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. Januar 2009)

Suche mal dort:
http://www.mtb.bz/de/bikeregionen.html
Die haben recht viele GPS Files für die Dolomiten auf ihrem Server herum liegen.


----------



## schuh (2. Juli 2009)

Gibts inzwischen irgendwo die Militärtrails als gpx/ gps Datei?

Hab auch den Bikebericht, aber eine gps Datei wäre schon schöner....

Hab gesucht und nix gefunden :-(


----------



## bikehike5 (29. Oktober 2009)

und hier ein toller bericht und jede menge schöne fotos: http://www.dav-oy.de/berichte/mtb/dolomiten-militaertrails2009.htm
viel spaß beim schmökern


----------



## bikehike5 (1. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!
auf allgemeinen Wunsch sind nun auch die GPS-daten eingebaut 
http://www.dav-oy.de/berichte/mtb/dolomiten-militaertrails2009.htm


----------



## Mudge (1. August 2010)

Hab hier grad den Thread gefunden, da ich auch die Tour vom Bike-Magazin angehen möchte.

Ist die denn schon jemand nachgefahrn und hat jemand GPS-Daten zur Verfügung? Auf der HP vom obigen Post blick ich nicht so richtig durch! 
Bitte kurz per PM bescheid geben.

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=570


----------



## Mudge (2. August 2010)

Sorry, hab den falschen link gesetzt, hier der richtige:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1900

Es geht hier um die Drei Zinnen-Tour (Sextener Dolomiten).

Hat da jemand die GPS-Daten?


----------



## arnomtb (3. August 2010)

So wie die Tour beschrieben ist kannst wegen den geltenden Fahrverboten gleich eine dicke Brieftasche mitbringen oder das Rad schieben.. Leider (oder auch verständnissvoller Weise) zu Recht. Nicht fahren darfst z.B. Knappenfusstal, Mt. Piana, Büllelejochhütte.. Bis Mitte-Ende September ist es auch wegen der vielen Wanderer unangenehm zu fahren.. Wenn du genau die Zeit fahren willst-musst gibt es in der Gegend aber viele Alternativen.


----------



## Mudge (3. August 2010)

arnomtb schrieb:


> So wie die Tour beschrieben ist kannst wegen den geltenden Fahrverboten gleich eine dicke Brieftasche mitbringen oder das Rad schieben.. Leider (oder auch verständnissvoller Weise) zu Recht. Nicht fahren darfst z.B. Knappenfusstal, Mt. Piana, Büllelejochhütte.. Bis Mitte-Ende September ist es auch wegen der vielen Wanderer unangenehm zu fahren.. Wenn du genau die Zeit fahren willst-musst gibt es in der Gegend aber viele Alternativen.


 
Bin ich denn mit der Rundtour St. Vigil besser bedient?

Das mit den Wanderern ist mir klar. Nur es ist halt schwierig die Alternativen zu finden, wenn man sich nicht wirklich in der Gegen auskennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnomtb (3. August 2010)

Dafür gibt es ja Guides!!!! Scherz beiseite... Willst du Mehrtages-Tour fahren mit Hüttenübernachtungen oder einen zentralen Ort für Tagestouren? Zeitraum?


----------



## Mudge (3. August 2010)

Diesen Freitag solls losgehn...  3-4 Tage.

Können auch Tagestouren sein, aber die 3-Tages-Tour hört sich eben auch interessant an.

Alles rauf, alles runter. D.h. fahrend/schiebend/tragend/kletternd bis zu 2000-2400hm berghoch.


----------



## arnomtb (3. August 2010)

Schau Dir mal den Stoneman-Trail auf http://www.stoneman.it an. Es gibt dann einiges zum anhängen..


----------



## Mudge (3. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp! Aber ich weiß nicht so recht, auch die MilitärTrail Tour vom Bike Magazin bzw. der Stoneman...die sehen im Downhill eher "lasch" aus. Ich will halt auf keinen Fall Forstwege bergab bzw. Nur S1-Trails runterdüsen. Mag lieber das extremere bis zu ner schweren S3.


----------



## duc900sl (29. Juli 2013)




----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Juli 2013)

http://www.dynamite-trails.de/ -Bücher kaufen und GPS-Daten runterladen.
Aber alleine die Bilder und Tourenbeschreibungen in den Büchern machen Lust auf's Biken!!


----------



## wastl_rgb (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

wir wollten die Tour eigentlich am Wochenende fahren, da jetzt der erste Schnee gefallen ist wollte ich wissen ob jemand vor Ort ist der die Lage beurteilen kann?


----------



## duc900sl (17. September 2013)

Ich bin die Tour Anfang August gefahren, war traumhaft, nur ist Sie wahrscheinlich schwierig zu fahren, wenn es durchgehend Nass ist, oder sogar Schnee liegt. Die muss auch bewusst sein, dass du dich auf einer Höhe von 2000 hm bewegst. Ich würde auch noch nachfragen, ob die Hütten noch offen haben. Ich habe sogar einen GPS Track dazu, den kannst du gerne haben.


----------



## MATTESM (17. September 2013)

es hat nur optisch geschneit  -  sprich eine dünne Schneedecke, die schnell wieder weg sein wird. Mittwoch wird noch ein wenig bedeckt, es soll aber kaum niederschlagen, und alles was danach kommt ist sehr frisch (Temperaturen) und sehr schick (Sonne und klare Luft). 

Webcams en masse: http://www.bergfex.it/lagazuoi-cinque-torri/webcams/c2036/ 
Wetter verlässlich: http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/suedtirol.asp 

Morgen geht's ins Herz der Dolomiten. Denke das ist gut so... 
Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (17. September 2013)

Ist wirklich nur etwas angezuckert (aber recht kühl)...

Den besten Überblick liefern:
http://www.rifugiolagazuoi.com/ und http://www.kronplatz.com/de/live/webcam/


----------



## MATTESM (18. September 2013)

berichte von der Scoiattolihütte: Alles trocken. Kühl. Ab morgen Sonne pur. 
Grüße
mathias


----------

